# Grand Cayman, 6/1 to 6/6/2013



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

First trip to Cayman was in 1972 and have still not gotten tired of it. Good reefs, (though not like they were and I have photos to prove it), nice people and good dive operators. The prices though, are getting way out of line. Most 2 tank dives are about $100, Cayman and a dinner for 4 at most places run over $100, Cayman. Here are some photos taken with an iPhone 4s in a Watershot housing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's some awesome viz!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice (except for the price info)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember diving there, turtles everywhere.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow that viz is amazing. Doesn't look like there was much life on that wreck. Did there happen to be more that was just out of view?


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Wow that viz is amazing. Doesn't look like there was much life on that wreck. Did there happen to be more that was just out of view?


Cayman is known by divers as a fishy place. The wreck in the photos is the Kittiwake and it has a lot of smaller reef fish and not many bigger fish. When you're taking pictures with the kids you miss the fish.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

evacuee said:


> Cayman is known by divers as a fishy place. The wreck in the photos is the Kittiwake and it has a lot of smaller reef fish and not many bigger fish. When you're taking pictures with the kids you miss the fish.


Ok that makes sense.


----------

